# Not doing well after spay :(



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

Hey everyone! I know it's been awhile since I've posted here, but I could really use some advice/reassurance.

My Miniature Poodle puppy Lillie just turned 6 months on Oct 11 (yay!) and I got her spayed on Oct 16. The first night after her spay she was pretty dopey and groggy, which is pretty standard.

The second day (17th) she was almost like her old self, you could hardly tell she'd had surgery. She was eating well and even went for a couple of 15min walks (we usually do 30mins 2x per day). 

Then day 3 (18th), she was completely lifeless. She literally just slept all day, barely got off the couch and looked super stiff when she did. She also had diarrhea and vomited in the morning. I took her to the vet yesterday afternoon, who checked her out, felt up her incision, and said that physically she looked fine. And of course Lillie perked up and was wagging her tail and walking around at the vet clinic because she loves everyone there, so she didn't seem sick at all. She did yelp a couple of times while she was walking around though. The vet told us she thought we might have just overdone it the day before, and to just let her do nothing for a couple of days. She also gave us 7 days of FortaFlora for the diarrhea. Lillie didn't want to eat her kibble yesterday, but still happily ate wet dog food which has always been a favourite of hers.

Now today (19th), she had a bit of blood in her diarrhea. I called the vet again and the tech told me that sometimes that happens if they've had diarrhea for awhile and not to worry unless it gets worse or doesn't go away by Monday or if she develops pale gums. But still today all she really wants to do is sleep on the couch, she can get up and walk outside when she has to potty, but it's slow and stiff. And worst of all, she won't eat wet dog food now. I mixed her pain medication in with it like I did the last two days, and she barely ate a quarter of if before refusing it. So she hasn't even had any pain medication today and I don't know what to feed her. I gave her some shredded cheese and she still likes that which is good because cheese is her all time favourite. :curl-lip:

I'm just super worried. She's usually such a happy, energetic puppy and I've never spayed a dog and don't know what's normal. Any advice or even just some reassurance would be greatly appreciated because I'm driving everyone I know crazy rn.

Thanks!


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

I would bring her in to the vet again; one of my dogs was the same and needed a bit of extra vet attention after the spay. It's not a good sign to start to feel better then regress

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

My dog Gracie actually reacted that way to pain medication. It took some trial and error to find one she could tolerate.

The yelping seems worrisome to me. Gracie didn't even yelp walking after her FHO. But if the vet wasn't concerned.....

Is the incision red, swollen, or warm? If not, she might just need some space to rest and heal. Poor girl ?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Is her bloody diarrhea still happening? Is it bright red or dark, almost black? It could be a side effect of her anesthesia but the bloody part...hmmm, maybe since this major surgery is quite stressful. 

I wouldn't take your dog for walks that soon after major surgery. Did the vet give you any clues? Yes, watch for pale gums. A suture could have come apart. I do hope she'll be okay. 

If it were me, I'd try low fat cottage cheese and rice...equal parts for a few days if she's still having diarrhea. That's it. No treats, nothing else. Best wishes. Let us know how she does. If you don't think this vet is doing enough, you might get a 2nd opinion. Is she on anti-biotics?


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

PeggyTheParti: Her incision has looked great since we brought her home, actually. I've been checking it a couple times a day, it's never been red or swollen or had anything oozing out of it, and when I had her at the vet yesterday she checked it out and said it looked great to her. And Lillie only yelped while walking around, not when the vet was feeling up her incision or palpating her tummy. 

Poodlebeguiled: I only saw blood in it once this morning. I never saw any yesterday, and I was checking. It was just a bit, not like mixed throughout. It was a pretty bright red, I told the tech on the phone this morning it was like the colour of strawberry jam.

When I had picked her up from her surgery, the tech told me that if she seemed up for it she could go for a walk the next day, and she seemed fine the next day which is why I took her. In retrospect I should have just let her rest. :sad:

I was planning on running to the store later this afternoon to pick her up some cottage cheese anyways, so I will definitely try that! She isn't on any antibiotics, no. Just metacam (which she hasn't taken today) and Fortiflora.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I can't believe your vet didn't tell you to rest her after MAJOR surgery. Those walks were too much. Not trying to make you feel guilty, just thinking that is the cause in the healing setback. _She needs to be getting pain meds_. What meds were you given? Hopefully liquid that you can syringe into her mouth. I would try feeding her plain boiled chicken/rice diet. If she does not improve by this evening, I would take her to the emergency vet. And do keep watch on her gums. Sending best wishes!!!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

If the metacam is liquid, get it in her! She is probably in an incredible amount of pain and can't think of eating until the pain is managed.


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

The metacam was liquid, but like a dummy I mixed it in with her wet dog food already because that's what I did the last two days and she ate it no problem. Today is her last day of pain medication and she's refusing to eat the dog food, so I don't have any metacam left, and of course our vet closed at 1pm today. Should I call the emergency vet and ask if they'll give me one more dose of metacam for her today?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I would get one or two more doses of metacam. I am sorry Lillie is having a bad go of it but I think she will be fine.


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

So, small update. A friend of mine stopped by to see Lillie. When he came in the door, she got up off the couch and came into the kitchen wagging her tail to greet him, and stood with us in the kitchen while we talked. She seemed a lot more subdued than she usually is when a friend comes over, but definitely still interested and happy to see him. She then came outside with us and had a pee and had her tail up the whole time she was outside, but just kind of stood out there and wouldn't come back in so I had to carry her. Then she drank some water and ate some more shredded cheese that I offered her. My mom is going to bring us some cottage cheese when she finishes work at 3 so I don't have to leave Lillie. We've just been hanging out on the couch all day, which actually works for me because I have two exams this week and have got some good studying done today!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

*Not doing well after spay *

I don’t have advice, but maybe I can reassure a little. Now neutering is nowhere as invasive as spaying, but I had my boy done at the same age. Just like Lillie the next day he seemed just fine. I didn’t think he’d do more than he could handle so when he started
Playing, I didn’t stop him. He played by himself, I didn’t want him to exert too much energy. For the next 3 days he deteriorated, had a low fever, didn’t eat
Kibble for two days but accepted human food. He was
On metacam too. The first day he didn’t have that he perked up a bit, he ate and had plenty of water. The next morning he was much better. He didn’t play much or get hardly any exercise but slept quite a lot. Finally on the 6th day after surgery he was fine. So I think Lillie will be too. 

I’m a little surprised the vet didn’t give her an antibiotic shot and send her home with some. She could be in the early stages of an infection and it’s just not showing yet. Also, metacam makes then sleep! You can comfort her a bit with a warm compress (not hot). If she’s not better later this evening I agree she should be seen tonight. Look for vet offices that are 24 hour offices. I found quite a few here by googling for them. They usually don’t charge an emergency fee but a regular exam fee. And that’s a second opinion.

I’m sorry Lillie and you are going through this. Praying she will feel better soon. Please keep us posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The reason she may have felt fine at first was she still had remnants of the anesthesia and pain meds in her system. Then that all cleared out and maybe that's why she felt lousy. The diarrhea and even that scanty bit of blood can be caused by the stress and trauma of it all. It sounds like she's going to be okay the way you describe her interest in your friend. Just keep her quiet for several days. The reason I think low fat cottage cheese and rice would be good is that it's _very_ easily digested when you don't want her to strain trying to metabolize other things...just for a couple days. So that should help with the diarrhea too. I'm glad the incision looks good. I think she'll be okay. I don't know that I'd make an ER visit if you think she's feeling all right now. The pain meds may be what's causing the diarrhea. You don't want that to go on too much. Just be sure she drinks plenty of water. Perhaps when you sit next to her, you could put a warm (not too warm) heating pad on her tummy. But only when supervised. Keep us posted. I bet she'll be okay soon. :angel:


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Courtasaurus said:


> So, small update. A friend of mine stopped by to see Lillie. *When he came in the door, she got up off the couch and came into the kitchen wagging her tail to greet him, and stood with us in the kitchen while we talked. *She seemed a lot more subdued than she usually is when a friend comes over, but definitely still interested and happy to see him. She then came outside with us and had a pee and had her tail up the whole time she was outside, but just kind of stood out there and wouldn't come back in so I had to carry her. Then she drank some water and ate some more shredded cheese that I offered her. My mom is going to bring us some cottage cheese when she finishes work at 3 so I don't have to leave Lillie. We've just been hanging out on the couch all day, which actually works for me because I have two exams this week and have got some good studying done today!


Just making sure she's not jumping off the couch! Hopefully you have pet steps. 

And yes, I would get the metacam today if it were my dog. And I would not do the heating pad because I know too many little dogs who have gotten burned skin. 

When you do get more metacam, try to give it to her directly by mouth; when it gets mixed with food she may not be getting the full dose.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

jojogal001 said:


> ...I’m a little surprised the vet didn’t give her an antibiotic shot and send her home with some. She could be in the early stages of an infection and it’s just not showing yet...


This was the first thing I thought too. Unfortunately some vets will wait until there's a fever and the dog is clearly sick before giving these, rather than as a preventative after surgery. 

Courtasaurus, try this:

1. *Video record* on your cell phone how Lilly is behaving at home to show the vet. I would be inclined to ask her to be placed on antibiotics to be on the safe side. Try not to get mad if the vet says no; he or she might be making a good call or not, time will tell.

2. The normal body temperature for dogs is between 101 and 102.5 F, compared to 97.6 to 99.6 F for humans. Take a *rectal temp* three times a day to determine if there's a fever. Record this for the vet. 

3. Dehydration? If she hasn't been drinking much water, she may be dehydrated. Ask the vet to do a *Subcutaneous Fluid Administration*. I can best describe it as a sort of specific sterile water IV drip in the nape of the neck, under the skin. 

It is painless, takes only a few minutes for the vet or tech to administer, and will feel squishy to the touch. Tell any family to resist the urge play with this pouch and not squeeze it after administration since the water can leak out at the site of injection. The water will gradually absorb into the dog over a period of 1 to 36 hours, depending on the level of dehydration. I can vouch for this as mine had it once and it was extremely helpful. You also don't have to worry about her not drinking enough water for the rest of the day (or two) while she recovers.

It's not expensive either, unless I suppose done at an ER Vet Hospital. Do not try this at home as fluids overload or improper needle placement can result in fatality.

4. *Chicken broth* can be offered to her. If she refuses, use a syringe and hand feed to her several times/day. You can also order *puppy milk replacer* from chewy.com or Amazon which will give her a lot of nutrients, along with giving her softer stools making more comfortable for her to eliminate post-surgery.

Best wishes.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Vita said:


> 3. Dehydration? If she hasn't been drinking much water, she may be dehydrated. Ask the vet to do a *Subcutaneous Fluid Administration*. I can best describe it as a sort of specific sterile water IV drip in the nape of the neck, under the skin.
> 
> It is painless, takes only a few minutes for the vet or tech to administer, and will feel squishy to the touch. Tell any family to resist the urge play with this pouch and not squeeze it after administration since the water can leak out at the site of injection. The water will gradually absorb into the dog over a period of 1 to 36 hours, depending on the level of dehydration. I can vouch for this as mine had it once and it was extremely helpful. You also don't have to worry about her not drinking enough water for the rest of the day (or two) while she recovers.
> 
> It's not expensive either, unless I suppose done at an ER Vet Hospital. Do not try this at home as fluids overload or improper needle placement can result in fatality.


I would let my vet do his/her job. You can't just say, "Give my dog fluids." They are only needed if the dog is dehydrated. And I wouldn't say it's painless. Have you ever had a needle stuck in your neck for 15-30 min? And obvi, shouldn't be attempted at home :alberteinstein:


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Court, how is your baby feeling this morning?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Sorry Vita, my message came off as very a**holeish. I had just gotten back from the ER vet and was stressed, but I do apologize. You are always very quick to offer help to those who need it.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Vita said:


> ... 3. Dehydration? *If* she hasn't been drinking much water, she may be dehydrated. Ask the vet to do a *Subcutaneous Fluid Administration*. I can best describe it as a sort of specific sterile water IV drip in the nape of the neck, under the skin.
> 
> It is painless, takes only a few minutes for the vet or tech to administer... Do not try this at home as fluids overload or improper needle placement can result in fatality...





MaizieFrosty said:


> I would let my vet do his/her job. You can't just say, "Give my dog fluids." They are only needed if the dog is dehydrated. And I wouldn't say it's painless. Have you ever had a needle stuck in your neck for 15-30 min? And obvi, shouldn't be attempted at home :alberteinstein:


MF, how are you doing today? 

Please notice that I used the word "If..." as in _If she hasn't been drinking much water_. It's an area that's easy to overlook for some members (or parents) when dealing with a sick dog going thru pain and poor appetite, ideally to be brought to the vet's attention. 

There is no harm in being an advocate and suggesting certain protocols to a doctor, whether it's a pediatrician or a vet. The very time I didn't cost me and Bella a great deal, and the times I did my suggestion was accepted or the vet took a moment to explain why something wasn't necessary, which all good human and animal doctors expect to happen and do.

If you take a few minutes to google Subcutaneous Fluid Administration, you'll see that some vets recommend doing this at home fluid therapy by the owner for dogs with kidney disease or chronic renal failure. (link). 

To err on the side of caution here, I tagged that line "do not try at home" taken from the link in my last post just in case a member now or in the future wants to try this at home and it isn't obvious that they'd best wait for their vet's green light and instructions.

I have watched the procedure and it appears simple enough. Probably b/c dogs have loser skin at the nape of their neck than humans do, and it garnered no pain response from my dog, nor did it take it take more than a few minutes. Perhaps if she had been a very large dog instead of a toy the IV drip would have taken longer.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

MF, just saw your last post, no problem, and thank you.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Vita said:


> MF, how are you doing today?


Touche 



Vita said:


> MF, just saw your last post, no problem, and thank you.


Thank you, Vita :love2:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Just a side note, too much cheese gives my dogs diarrhea. I really hope she's doing better.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Do you have an update? Did you have to take her to the emergency vet? Is she eating now? Another tip if she’s eating a little but not drinking well. (I did this when Zeke had pancreatitis and didn’t want to eat or drink much). Use water to soak the kibble a bit,or use wet food. Then add a fairly good amount of water
Along with a little chick broth (to flavor it a bit) to the food. She should eat/drink that mixture. If you do it every meal for a couple of days you won’t have to worry about her drinking. 

I hope both you and her are better today and the worst is over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

Hey everyone. Thank you for all your replies! I didn't end up taking Lillie in to the emergency vet yesterday because she seemed to perk up a little bit in the evening. Today she's about the same, although she's now refusing cheese. 

I tried rice and cottage cheese. She refused to even touch the rice but licked up a little bit of cottage cheese. She still eats chicken easily, and last night I fed her some cooked ground beef which she liked. Today I got her some bone broth and mixed it in with her kibble. So far no interest, but I'll try again later.

She still just seems very depressed and lethargic, and just wants to sleep all the time. But she still wags her tail when I come home, and her tail goes up when we're outside for a potty. She still has diarrhea though. Her incision still looks fine and her nose is cold and wet. She's drinking plenty of water today on her own, which I guess is an improvement?

I'm definitely calling my vet tomorrow because they told me to let them know if it hadn't cleared up by Monday. I'm just so insanely worried I literally can't do anything else. I think I'm extra freaked out because my family dog had to be put down last fall at the age of 12 due to complications from a nasty intestinal infection that he just couldn't kick no matter how many different antibiotics we put him on. And now Lillie is refusing food and has diarrhea, which is how his problems started.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope she wakes up perkier tomorrow and am happy you will be able to talk to your regular vet. Don't fret over your other dog's experience. This is different.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hopefully she’ll be better tomorrow. But I agree that you should take video of her so you can show your vet. If he is stumped as to what to do, please get a 2nd opinion. It can’t hurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Courtasaurus said:


> Hey everyone. Thank you for all your replies! I didn't end up taking Lillie in to the emergency vet yesterday because she seemed to perk up a little bit in the evening. Today she's about the same, although she's now refusing cheese.
> 
> I tried rice and cottage cheese. She refused to even touch the rice but licked up a little bit of cottage cheese. She still eats chicken easily, and last night I fed her some cooked ground beef which she liked. *Today I got her some bone broth and mixed it in with her kibble*. So far no interest, but I'll try again later.
> 
> ...


Please make sure the bone broth does not contain onion, which is toxic! I almost made that mistake when I was cooking for my dogs. 

Simple is best! Boiled chicken and rice or cooked plain ground beef and rice with NOTHING added (except maybe water for hydration) is what vets recommend. Try to mix the meat and rice, but it's okay if she just picks out the meat--much better than nothing. 

Really hope she feels better soon. It's so hard to see them sick.


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

It's bone broth made specifically for dogs, so definitely no onion or garlic! And yeah, I've been cooking just the meat, with nothing added. So far it's just about the only thing she'll eat. I don't know what I'll do if she starts refusing that...


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Ask your vet about an anti-nausea. Cerenia is a real good one. Because of the stress and diarrhea she may be nauseated which would make her not want to eat. Good luck to you both!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Courtasaurus said:


> It's bone broth made specifically for dogs, so definitely no onion or garlic! And yeah, I've been cooking just the meat, with nothing added. So far it's just about the only thing she'll eat. I don't know what I'll do if she starts refusing that...


Oh, very good! Well, she's eating chicken and drinking water, so that is excellent. What about her pain management?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I agree with Catherine. Don't equate this to your other dog. I'm so sorry you lost him. But yes, this is different. I'll be waiting to see what your vet says tomorrow. Remember too, that she just had major surgery. Maybe she's just more traumatized internally than some get. I also agree with Jojo that if you aren't sure your vet is covering all the bases, getting a 2nd opinion can't hurt. Lots of good wishes coming your way. 

Yep, the diarrhea mustn't continue so hopefully the vet will give you something for that. Glad she's getting the chicken down. Try not to worry. Your vet will see her tomorrow. That's where you'll get the best medical advice. (presumably)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How's your sweet little gal doing today?


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

Hey everyone! So last night Lillie started yelping and crying anytime she got up from a laying position or we tried to pick her up. We took Lillie to the vet at 1:30pm today. She had a fever of about 40. They had her hooked up to IV fluids all day, and also gave her a shot of pain medication, a shot of anti-nausea medication, and a shot of antibiotics. They did some blood work and were trying to get her to pee to get a urine sample but she wouldn't go.

Originally I had called them at 6:30 and they said she was doing a little bit better and seemed a bit more comfortable, but that they wanted to keep her on IV over night. Then they called me back at like 7:45 and said that she'd napped for an hour or so and now actually seemed quite a bit perkier, and told me that I was welcome to come pick her up and bring her home as she'd probably sleep better here than at the clinic.

When I got to the clinic and they brought her out, she actually trotted over to me, tail wagging.  I haven't seen her move faster than a slow dopey walk in days. We also got her to pee outside of the clinic so we got a sample and gave it to the vet. She's moving a lot better, doesn't seem as hunched up or tense as she was this morning, and best of all...she's eating canned dog food again!  I'm just going to give her a couple spoonfuls every 2-3 hours or so because I don't wanna irritate her tummy.

Anyways, she's back home now, sleeping beside me on the couch. I'm taking her back in tomorrow at 8am so that they can hook her back up to fluids for awhile. The vet thinks she might have gotten diarrhea from the anesthetic used during surgery, which was made worse by the Metacam, and the diarrhea dehydrated her which made her feel super sick and irritated her bowels which was causing her pain. She thinks she might also have a bladder infection, which is why they were trying to get a urine sample from her. I guess we'll find out tomorrow morning when I bring her back in!

Needless to say, she's not back to 100%, but she definitely seems better and I feel A LOT better. I had a stomach ache all day worrying about her. Thank you guys so much for the support and suggestions and I'll keep you guys updated on her recovery!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Such a relief to hear they think they know why she's been feeling so bad, and can treat it fairly easily. 

Hope you are both able to get some rest tonight, and that she's even better in the morning.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am glad your girl is doing better. I always worry when I hear they have having problems after a spay. Some dogs are difficult to keep calm and to stop from jumping on and off things, which is why I crate mine after any surges for the 10 days of restricted exercise. I lost a dog once when I was a child after it was spayed, I was young so I really don't know what happened. My neighbor recently lost her ragamuffin cat, took her many times to the vet and they could not determine what was wrong with her. I am glad you have a good vet and they are working with you. I am glad you are on top of tis.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m so glad she’s better now ! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Whew! Thank goodness. Hope she continues to feel better and better. Lots of good vibes headed your way for your sweet pup and you.:angel:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Whew for sure! I am very relieved for you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Good girl, Lillie! Hope you're feeling even better tomorrow.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I've been worried. Glad to hear she's doing better. Please keep us posted. Heal, Lillie. Heal!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry I’m late to this, OMG what an ordeal you and Lillie have gone through. Sounds like she’s gotten good medical support and now she’s on the mend and back to normal soon.


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

Hey guys! I've got another update for you.

So we dropped Lillie off at 8am this morning and picked her up shortly before 5pm. She was on fluids and the same medications they put her on yesterday, and honestly she seems even better tonight. Still interested in eating wet dog food and even a little bit of kibble, and best of all no diarrhea all day! She had some this morning but nothing else so far, which is much better considering a couple days ago she was going about once every 2 hours.

The only thing that's worrying me and the vet is that her red blood cell count has gone down from yesterday, and she still has a fever. The vet thinks she might have immune-mediated hemolytic anemia, or IMHA. We're bringing her back in in the morning so they can check her temperature, red blood cell levels, and decide whether or not she needs to spend more time on IV.

The IMHA thing is really worrying me. I asked my vet about it and she didn't seem to think it was too terrible of a prognosis and said that she expects Lillie to be fine once she goes through treatment for it (if she even does have it). But when I look it up online there are entire websites dedicated to owners of dogs with IMHA talking about how horrible it is and how quickly dogs die from it and how it's super tough to beat and now I'm just crazy worried again.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no. That is worrying. I hope your vet can give you some good news. Glad she's feeling better for now anyway.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Aww, bless her. I'm glad she's feeling better for now. A diagnosis of IMHA would be devastating. It looks like they are making strides in the treatment of it, but what an awful thing to go through. I realllly hope Lillie doesn't have it.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Good to hear she's feeling better . 

Did Lillie's pre-spay blood work show anything even a little outside normal limits? It's so hard to think there might be something beyond recovering from her surgery, but it may not be anything significant. 

Have you considered getting a second opinion, whatever your vet comes back with? 

In the meantime, try to find medical websites so you can get informed up when talking with your vet. 

Sounds like Lillie may have a restful night, hope you can too.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you for the update. I hope things improve. This has got to be so hard. I'm sorry you're going through this. Holding you both in the light.

Click


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry and poor Lillie being so ill and having to spend all this time at the vet. I do hope she is home and healthy soon.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Courtasaurus said:


> ...The only thing that's worrying me and the vet is that her red blood cell count has gone down from yesterday, and she still has a fever. The vet thinks she might have immune-mediated hemolytic anemia, or IMHA. We're bringing her back in in the morning so they can check her temperature, red blood cell levels, and decide whether or not she needs to spend more time on IV...


*Warning:* I have a different take on this situation which may rub some here the wrong way. I am not a vet thus below are strictly my thoughts and how I would handle the problem. This is based on my experiences with several vets that I haven't even shared, some who really screwed up, and others who made the right call at the right time and for the right reasons. 


Courtasaurus, I have resisted the urge to criticize your vet for the post-spay infection problem that might have been entirely preventable with a shot of antibiotics immediately after surgery. She blamed a possible bladder infection instead of the fact that a 100% sterile spay surgery doesn't always go as planned. 

So now your vet says she still has a fever. Well no kidding, why wouldn't she? Her body and the antibiotics she's finally on are still fighting off a darned bad infection that wasn't prevented, nor did the vet listen to your concerns the first time you brought her back with your concerns which let this thing fester.

And what's with the _daily_ expensive lab tests? Was a subcutaneous injection of fluids (the water pack on the nape of her neck) used? That's an in and out procedure, sort of like _gas n' go_ with your car. 

So now she's saying your dog has a low red blood cell count and discussing more expensive treatments for possible IMHA. This really set me off and has me wondering what your vet's bottom line is. It shouldn't be to turn every patient into a cash cow. So far my impression is that you are a far better dog owner than your vet is a vet.

An alternative thought: the spay-related problems and stress on her body were so debilitating that she became _temporarily_ anemic. If her diarrhea/stools were dark or black, she may have had blood loss. And you don't know how much blood loss there was during the surgery. 

*Unless your vet is dead certain that your dog is in a medical crisis*, if your dog were mine, I'd take her daily temperature myself, keep her on the antibiotics, and for now - feed her chicken or beef liver every day for the next week. Normally only one chicken liver _per week_ for a toy breed is enough to keep them healthy, but since her red blood count is low, more action would be taken by me. 

Liver is extremely rich in iron and other nutrients. If she's a toy, buy and cook one of those small 6 or 8 oz containers of fresh (you can buy frozen and thaw) chicken livers, blood included, mixed with just a little water in a pot or fry pan, stirring frequently so it doesn't burn. Freeze five livers each in a ziplock bag, and refrigerate all except one bag.

Feed only one liver per day (if she's a toy; two if she's a minipoo, three if she's a spoo). Include some of the 'gravy' which is the blood. Also give a daily supplement. 

Re-test after a week, then again in two weeks. By then the infection should have completely cleared up, and if she doesn't have IMHA, her red blood cells will have bounced back with no additional treatment needed. I would, however, keep her on the one liver per week for the rest of the year which is part of a good diet anyway. 

What you and your dog are going through is a learning experience for us all regarding problem spay surgeries and how different vets operate differently. Like I said, I'm more impressed with you than her from how she didn't give antibiotics at the start. You have done nothing wrong and are a caring owner, and I'm skeptical enough to wonder if this vet is taking advantage of this.

Anyway I hope your baby continues to heal without anymore problems; please keep us posted.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I would tend to agree with everything Vita said. Vets are finding more and more ways to exploit our pets for money. Keep her at home and treat her as Vita suggested. A good vet will have you try remedies at first at home anyway. 

Anemia isn’t a crisis unless it’s really significant. The extra iron from the chicken liver will build her up again and fairly quickly. There is no need for daily blood tests. Even when I’ve been anemic, I take iron and have bloodwork again in no less than a month. Bit for dogs I’d probably do a week also. 

Keep track of her fever. It can take up to 72 hours for antibiotics to begin making a difference in the infection/fever. And maybe. If she’ll eat it, give a little pure pumpkin (it comes in cans) for any diarrhea everyday until her stools are better. 

If all this works out, I’d suggest finding another vet. 

Best hopes for Lillie through all this. I hope it gets much easier on the both of you quickly. I’ve been praying for you both and will continue to do so. 

And I agree too, that you’re a better owner than your vet is a vet. Did she even do pre-spay bloodwork? I know so many of them don’t. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Vita, you should never recommend feeding liver in excess. Liver is a healthy choice in small doses but eating too much both for humans and dogs can lead to vitamin toxicity, especially with vitamin A which is fat soluble and is stored in the body. Most vitamins are water soluble and excess is excreted in the urine but not Vitamin A. Hypervitaminosis A can lead to deformed or weak bones and blindness among other health issues. 

She could a second opinion from another vet practice. i can’t remember if she took Lillie to an emergency vet...that would have been a second opinion. 

I know we are all worried and only want the best of health for Lillie.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I agree that she should have automatically been put on antibiotics for a major surgery. I disagree about the liver because of the reasons already stated, having it everyday could cause an overdose of Vitamin A. And that is dangerous. Plus it tends to give them more diarrhea. I would get another vet to evaluate her and if need be she can have a liver supplement if the vet decides that it is needed. Any other medical advice I would be careful to hand out. But I do agree that a second opinion is called for.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I mean an iron supplement. I am on the ferry boat using my phone which isn't very good 4 this.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I agree with those who said excess liver (Vitamin A) is dangerous. To clarify, my thoughts are to bring up that red blood cell quickly by giving one per day (for a toy, etc) for five days, then re-test; after that switch to one per week.

This is the course of action I would try, but I understand those who would do that differently, and thank you all for your opinions. The vet in this case could/should give an opinion on chicken livers for the next five days. 

I know people can get very attached to their doctors or vets, which is why I didn't mention a 2nd opinion and overwhelm her. Also a new vet might want to run all the same darn tests all over again which would add to the bills.

Despite the problems, Court's vet has come so far from the spay to the blood tests and I.V.'s, that I would be inclined to see if the vet wants to jump in with treatments for a red blood cell disorder immediately, or finds it reasonable to wait. 

I'd want to see also the blood work which will say how far down from the normal range the test is, and read up on the numbers: what does a normal or low normal, or what a dangerously below normal look like using hard numbers?

If mine wanted to start treatment immediately, and the tests did not reflect an acute, urgent medical crisis, I would definitely get a 2nd opinion. 

And Courtasaurus, this is so hard. I've been through something similar, and my heart goes out to you. Hopefully your baby will bounce back.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Court..I agree with much of what Vita has said. I don't know much about livers though as i really never used them, Her rb count could be down just because of the surgery and all the diarrhea she has had. If she were my dog..I would have her on boiled chicken/rice diet for probably 2 weeks. In all my years of owning dogs I have never had one spayed that was not immediately put on antibiotics as a preventative measure . Since you have been back to this vet several times I would get a second opinion at another vet. There is no reason the first vet could not sure results. Not to scare you more than you are I had a friend that recently lost her ragamuffin cat after a spay. Even though she had taken her back to her vet many times, it turned out that something wasn't right during the spay and there was n infection that was not caught in time. You have been diligent. I had many dogs after a spay many are sleepy day 1 after surgery but you must not allow them to jump or run for 10 days and they should be crated or tethered to you to be kept quiet. They don't realize they had major surgery. With all the vet visits I am sure you caught this and that she will recover but if you do not see significant improvement get another opinion. There are things a vet can do to bring up that count to see if it stays up before thinking she has this disorder. I will keep you and your little one in my thoughts.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My notes on liver, I will now only give my dog organic liver. He knows the difference and will refuse to eat CAFO beef liver, and any liver from other animals that are not organic. 
I believe the liver filters toxins so the only thing I can think is that he somehow detects them.

I have tried multiple times with different sources.


----------



## Latte12 (Jan 3, 2016)

my suggestion, take her to another vet asap. We had a similar situation, if we hadn't taken her to a new vet, I am convinced that the old vet would have told us to keep coming back every few days, until she died.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Remember, everyone does not know everything, everyone has an off day. The same with vets, they may have graduated with C's, they may not have the experience, they may not know everything, or they may just be having an off day.

I agree, take her to a different vet. You can request copies of any official labwork, etc.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m very concerned that Court hasn’t posted a follow up recently. I hope Lillie is okay.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Me too, I hope we hear something good today


----------



## Maggied (Sep 6, 2018)

*post spay*



PeggyTheParti said:


> My dog Gracie actually reacted that way to pain medication. It took some trial and error to find one she could tolerate.
> 
> The yelping seems worrisome to me. Gracie didn't even yelp walking after her FHO. But if the vet wasn't concerned.....
> 
> Is the incision red, swollen, or warm? If not, she might just need some space to rest and heal. Poor girl ?


My mini-poo cried when she urinated after the spaying. She seemed more sensitive than my previous dogs. It cleared up pretty quickly. However, she was energetic and hungry. I wouldn't be too happy dealing with techs and being foisted off. I might rethink my vet.


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

Hey everyone! I'm really sorry if my lack of posting worried you guys! I've had a very busy week with vet visits and 3 exams this past week.

So we brought Lillie back in on Wednesday morning. She still had a fever, but her red blood cell count had gone back up. So the vet kept her there during the day again to put her in IV fluids and give her some medication.

When I came to pick her up at the end of the day, Lillie's fever was gone like it always is after she's been on fluids. We had a conversation about what she thought might be going on with Lillie. She told me she didn't think it was IMHA because usually that only gets worse without treatment, whereas Lillie has steadily been getting a little bit better every day. Her thoughts were that it was either a tick borne illness, or meningitis. So we sent away some bloodwork to test for IMHA and tick illnesses, just to rule them out.

The reason she suspects meningitis is because Lillie seems to have a stiff/painful neck, which might be why she yelps when she tries to get up from a lying position. We took Lillie home Wednesday night with a 5 day prescription for 3 medications: Metronidazole (1ml x2 per day), Enrofloxacin (1ml x1 per day), and Gabapentin (one pill per day). We brought her back in the next morning just to get her temperature taken again. It was much lower than it had been, at 39.6 (as opposed to the 40.something it had been at previous mornings). We also told her that Lillie still yelped when she got up, so she told us we could pick up some children's Tylenol (no xylitol) and give her 3ml up to 3x per day to help with pain, which we've been doing.

Her IMHA results came back, and while there were a couple positives on the test, the pathologist told her that those could just indicate normal inflammation, and my vet said that she would expect to see more positives on the test if she did in fact have IMHA. The tick test hasn't come back yet.

Our main theory as of right now is that she has meningitis. Unfortunately, the only way we could know for 100% certainty is if she got a spinal tap done by a veterinary neurologist, and the closest one is in Vancouver, which is an over 3.5hr drive. Also unfortunately, the steroids the vet would use to treat her for meningitis can't be given until at least 7 days after Metacam has been given, and Lillie was on Metacam while she was on IV fluids, so the earliest we could even start treatment for meningitis would be Wednesday (30th).

So for right now she's on the 2 antibiotics, the pain medication, and Tylenol. Honestly, she really does seem a little better everyday. I can get her to eat at least a few tablespoons of dog food every day (as well as some boiled chicken and lots of dog treats!), her diarrhea is mostly gone, she while she's definitely not normal Lillie, she does seem happier and definitely more comfortable moving around/lying down/getting up, etc. Her neck does still seem stiff and she carries her head down most of the time. She's walking around a lot more than she was last weekend, and seems interested in what I'm doing rather than just sleeping all the time.

It's really frustrating that I don't know 100% what's wrong with her, but at least she's doing significantly better than she was and we have a game plan! I have to leave for work in like 5 minutes, but I'll be back on tonight (my mom is staying with Lillie until I get home)!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

*Not doing well after spay *

Tylenol? I’ve always been told never to use Tylenol for a dog. They can have low dose aspiring for a brief time, but not Tylenol. Please google it. 

I’m glad she’s starting to feel better. Just a note: Zekefur hurt his neck a bit jumping up on my bed. He held his head down, didn’t want to walk around much, couldn’t get comfortable on my lap, slept a LOT and didn’t want to eat much. He took Gabapentin and Carprofen (anti-inflammatory) and would alway feel much better about a half hour after getting his meds. I think the Carprofen did him the most good. It took him 5 weeks to get over his neck pain. He also had a fever (from the pain according to my vet). It would go down after his meds and he there again in the morning. His neck was also very stiff, and at some point his heartbeat would make his shoulder and head slightly twitch. That didn’t go on long though. He would get better for a couple/few days and then be a little too active and be in pain all over again for a few days. Does any of this sound familiar? BTW, it was nothing that would show up in an X-ray so my vet never considered doing that. 

PLEASE go to another vet! Yours is bleeding you dry. also buy a thermometer and take her temp yourslef at home. There has been way too much bloodwork and guessing going on. This seems way out of control to me. Ask another vet if you can try the Carprofen for a few days to see if it eases her pain at all. 

I am really sorry you and Lillie are going through this. I know how heartbreaking it is to see your baby in pain. I hate to say anything bad about your vet, but IMHO it seems she is flailing for answers, and for some reason is jumping to the worst case scenarios. Try and find an old school vet and take her there. Ask what you can do at home for a week or two and ask if more bloodwork is absolutely necessary. It it is a neck strain, going back and forth in the car everyday will just exacerbate it. 

Sending good thoughts to you and Lillie. Please keep us posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update. It's good to hear that Lillie's still improving but this situation is concerning. 

Your vet is being diligent in looking at outside sources for these (possibly coincidental) symptoms Lillie is having. The important thing is that _*you*_ and the vet are confident that none of the symptoms have any connection to the spay. That's why I asked if the pre spay lab work showed any value/s out of normal limits. It's very odd, but not impossible, that during the course of the spay and recovery another (unrelated?) condition or disease surfaced. 

Looking from the outside in, we're not seeing that the vet is looking at possible connections to the spay, and that's a big reason why the suggestions of 2nd opinions keeps coming up. 

Lillie's health and life is worth whatever it takes. We just hope that you're only being asked to do that and not put her thru nor spend on tests and procedures and visits that aren't truly needed.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m so glad Lillie is doing better ! While you don’t know for sure she has meningitis, what matters the most is that she getting better. I have a feeling you will see the end of this soon !


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh goodness, what a fiasco! Continuing to send you and Lillie love and healing vibes! :love2:


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Very sad you and your poodle have been going through this, and she's in my prayers it's not meningitis and will completely be healed soon.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The loading up of medications without a clear diagnosis really worries me ? Hoping for more good news soon.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Don't know if this will be helpful but I've condensed Courtasaurus's posts to get a timeline. 

------------------------------

Day 1 spay day Wed 16
Post op dopey and groggy

Day 2 Thu 17
Eating well
Went for 2 15m walks

Day 3 Fri 18
Slept all day
Moving stiffly
Diarrhea and vomiting in the morning
Yelped at times when walking
Vet check-vet reported looked fine, recommended rest, gave FortiFlora x for diarrhea
Wouldn't eat kibble yesterday but would eat wet food

Day 4 Sat 19
Slight blood in diarrhea
Called vet-advised by tech not unusual with repeated diarrhea but watch for blood increasing, or not resolving by Monday, or pale gums
Lillie still sleeping most of the time, movement still slow and stiff
Now won't eat wet food either
Unable to give pain med
Ate some shredded cheese

Later Day 4 Sat 19
Friend came by, Lillie got off sofa to greet, stayed in kitchen
Subdued but interested and happy
Went out to pee but wouldn't move on her own to come back inside
Drank water (1st mention of water intake?), ate more cheese

Day 5 Sun 20
Perked up in the pm
Now not eating cheese
Ate a bit of cottage cheese
Ate chicken
Ate ground beef
Still seems lethargic, wants to sleep all the time
Wags tail when C comes home, tail up when outside
Still has diarrhea
Incision looks fine
Drinking plenty of water 

Day 6 Mon 21
Yelping and crying when getting up from laying down or being picked up starting Day 5 pm
Vet visit-fever 40c, given IV fluids, injections pain med, anti nausea, antibiotics
Blood work, unable to collect urine sample
Vet thinks anesthetic may have caused diarrhea, made worse by Metacam, dehydrated, bowels irritated causing pain
Also possible bladder infection
Vat was going to keep her overnight but perked up after rest, went home
Trotted over to C, tail wagging
Eating canned food again
Moving better
Seems better
Urine sample provided

Day 7 Tue 22
Back to vet for all day IV fluids and repeat injections
Diarrhea 1x only in the am, none rest of day (2 days before as often as every 2 hours)
Vet says RBC down from previous day
Still has fever
Vet thinks possibly IMHA
Return next day for RBC, temp check, possibly more IV

Day 8 Wed 23
Back to vet-fever still present, RBC up
Repeat IV fluids and meds
Fever gone after IV fluids
Vet decides against IMHA, now thinks possibly tick or meningitis related
Meningitis suspected due to stiff, painful neck
Lillie getting better every day
Now on 3 meds

Day 9 Thu 24
Back to vet for temp-temp 39.6
Still yelps-tylenol ok'd 
IMHA ruled out

Day 11 Sat 26
Seems better every day
Eating some every day
Diarrhea almost gone
Moves more and better, more comfortable
Happier 
Neck still seems stiff, carries head down
Still on 2 antibiotics, pain med, Tylenol

Day 12 Sun 27
No update today

---------------------

I'm 16 years from my last spay experience so I don't know how far off typical Lillie's post op experience is. Also, apparently healthy before spay.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Rose, I was thinking along the same lines earlier, and researched the medications.



PeggyTheParti said:


> The loading up of medications without a clear diagnosis really worries me; Hoping for more good news soon.


Courtasaurus, I reviewed the all the meds prescribed to your dog and the possible side effects. I initially didn't post it, not wanting to add to your anxiety. However the potential side effects are so worrisome if all this was going on with my poodle, I'd want someone to bring this to my attention.


*Metronidazole, link*



> *Metronidazole (also known as Flagyl) is used primarily as an anti-diarrheal medication for dogs and cats.* It is effective against certain protozoal infections including Giardia, Trichomonas, and Balantidium coli as well as anaerobic bacterial pathogens. Metronidazole may also be prescribed to relieve inflammation of the intestinal tract. Because the drug can penetrate the blood-brain barrier and bone, it is sometimes used to treat infections of the central nervous system, bones, and teeth.


*Possible Side Effects:*



> Because metronidazole crosses the blood-brain barrier, neurologic side effects are possible with the use of this drug. Typically these occur when pets ingest more than the recommended dose or when they are on long-term therapy, particularly if they are debilitated or suffer from liver dysfunction. Signs of neurologic side effects from metronidazole include:
> 
> Depression and disorientation
> Unsteadiness when standing or walking
> ...



*Enrofloxacin, link* 



> *Enrofloxacin (Baytril) is an antibiotic used to treat difficult bacterial infections in pets.* It is effective against both Gram-negative and Gram-positive bacterias. Previously, Pseudomonas and Staphylococcus bacterias were very difficult to treat, but Enrofloxacin proves effective against them. It is commonly used for skin infections and ear infections.
> 
> *Enrofloxacin may result in these side effects:*
> 
> ...



*Gabapentin, link*



> Your veterinarian may recommend gabapentin for several conditions: as a mild sedative before coming into the veterinary clinic, as an add-on pain medication, or as part of a seizure management protocol...
> 
> Gabapentin is an unusual pain medication in that it is rarely used by itself. On its own, gabapentin is not particularly effective in preventing pain. However, when used in conjunction with other pain medications such as an opioid or an NSAID, it has shown great potential in amplifying the pain reduction effects of those other medications. Although its mechanism of action is not fully understood, gabapentin is thought to decrease the release of excitatory neurotransmitters by affecting the calcium channels in the nervous system. Think of gabapentin as the noise-canceling headphones of the nervous system; while it doesn’t change the levels of noise being generated, it dampens your perception of it.
> 
> Because it appears to work specifically in the nervous system, gabapentin has also shown promise in a variety of nervous system issues, such as seizures and anxiety. It also is a particularly helpful drug for managing chronic pain, which is defined as pain that has been present for over six months. It’s a challenge to find medications that specifically target chronic pain, so it’s reassuring that gabapentin has been helpful for these patients.




*Metacam, aka Meloxicam (link) *



> Meloxicam (Metacam) is used in dogs for pain and inflammation associated with osteoarthritis.
> 
> *Possible Side Effects*
> 
> ...



*Children's Tylenol, link*




> Acetaminophen (Tylenol) is not an NSAID, but it is still just as dangerous for dogs.
> 
> No one is exactly sure how it works to reduce pain and fever; it has no effect on inflammation. But when dogs ingest toxic amounts of acetaminophen, it destroys their liver cells, damages the kidneys and converts hemoglobin—the oxygen-carrying molecule in blood—to methemoglobin, resulting in poor oxygen delivery throughout the body and widespread tissue damage.



Seems to me this is a too-risky cocktail of meds for a 6 or 7 month old puppy without a diagnosis.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

The Tylenol was the most concerning to me, but I'm not a vet and I'm trying to not get too involved in things I don't know much about. 

Rose, that was an awesome timeline! 

Court, how is baby girl? I have been through many spays and neuters (at least 30), and have never had one complication. However, I have been through many other medical situations with my dogs so I know worry very well. Continuing to think of you and Lillie and hope for an update when you can.


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

Hi everyone! First off, I want to thank all of you guys so so much for all of the love and support you've given us over this past week. Talking to you guys and reading your posts honestly helped keep me from completely panicking. <3

I also have some good news! As of yesterday, Lillie seems to be back to her old self! She is now done all of her medication, but all of her symptoms are gone. No diarrhea, no stiffness/soreness when moving, no refusing food. I called the vet and we're both still a little confused as to what exactly was wrong with her, but I'm guessing it was some kind of infection coupled with dehydration from the diarrhea.

Also, I agree with what many of you have said that it was a lot of medication to put a 6 month old puppy on, and it was hell getting her to take it even though I specifically asked for it to be in liquid form. On the one hand, I am frustrated with my vet for never figuring out exactly what was wrong with Lillie, but in the end I suppose they did help her.

They also did try to rule out anything related to the spay by doing 2 ultrasounds on her near the incision (forgot to mention that!), as well as palpating her tummy/incision and checking for any signs of infection there. That being said, they did seem to jump to worst case scenarios a lot which caused me A TON of anxiety, when it seems like all Lillie needed was 5 days on antibiotics. :/

Thankfully, my vet heavily discounted our bill. I wasn't charged for any of the consultations, or the hospitalizations, or the ultrasounds, or the blood tests done at the clinic. I was really only charged for the medication they gave her and the tests we sent away to a lab. Still, coupled with the bill for the initial spay I'm at just under $900!

Fortunately, I am a Type 1 Diabetic, which means that I qualify as a 'Student with Disability' when I apply for student grants & loans from the provincial & federal government, so I get a little bit of extra money from them. I definitely have enough to pay for Lillie's vet bills, I'll probably just have to pick up some extra shifts at work over Winter break to pay for tuition next semester. Totally worth it though to have my happy, healthy puppy back!

As a thank you present to all of you guys, I took a video of Lillie playing in the backyard this morning because I know how much all of you like seeing happy healthy Poodle puppies! The toy she's playing with was a 'get well soon' gift from my mom. Lillie loves giant stuffies.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm very happy to read about your puppy's recovery. It was very fair of your vet to discount so much of that. Yay! I'm glad the vet checked so many possible things out, even though it was pretty spooky for you. When a puppy is very sick, it's important to hurry and check all the possibilities. They don't always have a lot of time to waste. So happy all is well now. And I'd mention that to her about the Tylenol. Everything I ever read was that all those things are dangerous for dogs. Aspirins not much better. Anyhow, I'm sure you're over-the-top happy and relieved for your little angel. :angel:


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

This is excellent news! We were all so worried right along with you. So glad she's had a full recovery and the vet gave you big discounts, leading to a happy ending.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yayyyyyyyy !


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What a relief!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

It is wonderful to hear she’s healed and back to her old self. What a scary ride! I’m glad your vet didn’t charge you for much, after all it was follow up to the spay. But it’s over now. I love the video! She is so darn cute and is playing like a puppy should. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy and I both loved the video! She especially liked the squeaker, and I liked seeing Lillie playing like a happy healthy puppy should. 

Thank you so much for keeping us updated ?


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

So happy to hear she is doing better!! I love watching videos of dogs having fun playing


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Hooray!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m thrilled for both you and Lillie, it was a joy watching the video and seeing your healthy, happy, playful puppy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Such a relief to see her playing so happily, after a very anxious week. Onwards and upwards, Lillie!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yipee! I am glad she is back to herself. Perhaps she was just too active early in the first few days, who knows but its great that she is now back to normal. These pups sure can give us stress. I remember when Renn got nurtured, i was very anxious and took pictures of his incision as it was so so red. I ha not even given it much of a second thought with any of my other dogs, they just took it easy and it was over. With Renn I was worrisome. Anyway thanks for updating I am happy for you.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

That is wonderful news!! But, I would caution you to go easy on the exercise/play still! If they have a traditional spay, they should not be running or jumping for two weeks.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Just thought of something you may have already done. 

Keep a record of all meds she was on, including the anesthetic (and which type) somewhere you can always access it. I keep my boys info on my phone as contacts and a cloud service, so I can always get to it if needed.

Newport had started a thread a couple of weeks ago about record keeping apps for pets on your phone. That's another option.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

So glad she is back to herself! And thrilled the vet heavily discounted the bill.


----------

